# Axolotl eggs - price and advice?



## Fondallionce (Aug 4, 2014)

My leucistic female just gave birth.. The other one in the tank was assumed female but clearly make now. He is a wild type. Wondering fair price for selling the eggs? Also advice if I decide to raise some. Thanks in advance!


----------



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

For reference, from a reputable breeder/researcher on another forum:

Axolotl Eggs / Toronto, will ship - Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum


----------

